# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  moi!!

## jessi

well, we hope that actually means 'hi' in finnish!!  :P  but perhaps i was told wrong...anyway, i was wondering if there is anybody interested in helping me learn basic finnish.  just simple things like 'hello' and 'goodbye' and 'chicken is my favorite food to eat' or 'would you like to go to mcdonalds?' ... heehee...  ::   thanks in advance to any brave souls out there!!!   
~jessi

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Hmm I only know a couple of phrases in Finnish: 
Olet humalassa? - Are you drunk?
Oletko Suomo perse? - Are you the ass of Finland? (The answer is no, Turku is)

----------

hey that's great!!!   ::    i think 'toivon olevani suomalainen' is 'i wish i was finnish' but who knows... he could have been telling me to say 'i am the fattest finnish b*tch in the world'!!!  ::  
~jessi

----------


## DenisM

I know one finnish curse : 'perkele satana'. Not sure how to translate it though.

----------

why would anyone want to learn finnish?? It

----------


## jessi

for one thing, i really like languages.  for another, i like finnish.  difficulty has nothing to do with it, really, for me.  so it's hard--there are a lot of other hard things too. that doesn't make me not want to learn it!!    ::

----------

corrections:
olet humalassa?  that is not a question, it

----------


## jessi

What about the fact that in Finnish they have double vowels all the time in their words?  Like, for example, Janne Niinimaa is one of my favorite hockey players... how is the 'a' in Janne pronounced differently that the 'aa' at the end of Niinimaa??  (same question for the 'ii' and the single 'i' in his last name).  I mean, I'm sure it isn't said the same way, but I was just wondering because obviously over here in north america, we probably say it totally wrong!!   ::  
~jessi 
ps -- i mean, i know there's those accents and stuff over some letters (those two little dots...not sure what they're called!!) but i was just wondering how to pronounce this as opposed to normal!

----------

Here you can find names...       http://www.sci.fi/~kajun/finns/ 
you can get the letters with stuff and accents with 
alt 132
alt 134
alt 148

----------


## Marilii

> I know one finnish curse : 'perkele satana'. Not sure how to translate it though.

 Perkele=saatana 
It means devil. It's a common swearword here in Finland.

----------


## EmDii

[quote=Anonymous]
Just ask what you want to know, finnish is the easiest language to write, you write it as you spell it, every word... you can

----------

